# Horizontal Scroll Lua Gallery V1.0



## Sean McCormack (Feb 21, 2008)

I've used the VScroll code as a basis for updating my original Simple Scroll gallery into Lua and adding much more control.

More after the jump:

http://lightroom-blog.com/2''8/'2/horizontal-scroll-lua-v1'.html

This gallery was quite popular and hopefully will be after the updates! 

Besides the simplicity of the gallery, it contains 6 menu items, one being the contact, and 5 being customisable by the user. You can in theory, build a website from this gallery, by inserting the correct links in the Right Pane.


----------



## Mick Seymour (Feb 21, 2008)

Cheers Sean.

I think it was your original that I poured over and it gave me a far better understanding of how Lightroom and these work together. Let's see if I can understand the Lua version :shock:


----------



## JohnnyV (Feb 27, 2008)

Nice gallery...I noticed if a Safari browser window is only partially open the horizontal scroll bar is hidden. Anyway to add resize browser window?

Best,

John V.


----------



## Clicio Barroso (Feb 27, 2008)

Sean McCormack;862' said:
			
		

> Besides the simplicity of the gallery, it contains 6 menu items, one being the contact, and 5 being customizable by the user. You can in theory, build a website from this gallery, by inserting the correct links in the Right Pane.


Sean,
Thanks, very nice indeed!


----------



## Sean McCormack (Feb 27, 2008)

JohnnyV said:


> Nice gallery...I noticed if a Safari browser window is only partially open the horizontal scroll bar is hidden. Anyway to add resize browser window?
> 
> Best,
> 
> John V.



Forcing a window size is considered a major no no in design, I'd rather not.


----------



## JohnnyV (Feb 28, 2008)

Yep...I know. When viewing the new gallery I had the window about 6'% of the monitor and couldn't see the horizontal scroll bar. I tried to drag the images to scroll...that didn't work. 8-}


----------

